# Day 5 with Our Toy Poodle



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats on your baby! Don't worry, things will get better soon. I have found the first few weeks can be a period of joy, stress, wondering if you made the right decision to get the dog, frustration, and love. I hope the giardia clears up on the first round of treatment. Don't worry about he potty accidents. Frosty is 16 weeks now and I still don't expect him to be perfect. The little dogs have even smaller bladders, so sometimes they need more time to mature. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you too  Have you posted pics yet?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Giardia and house training oi been there, kinda puts a monkey in the works

as far as peeing in the crate, she more than likely has too much room and well she is a bitty baby it will take time to gain bladder control.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think we often have oxytocin memory softening, rose colored glasses views of our puppies early days with us. Puppies are hard and they hit bumps in the road like this. Throw Thanksgiving and all that goes with it on top of new puppy and the bumps will be potentially like little mountains. It will get better.

Pooping in the crate could be related to the Giardia, but the medication should clear that up in a hurry. Peeing in the crate is really most likely due to too much room. The floor space should be just enough for the pup to stand up turn around and resettle their position to be comfortable. If the puppy has room to take more than one or two steps it is probably too big. Hopefully the crate has a divider that you can move as needed.

You are doing okay and by this time next week these bumps should be smoothing down to a level playing field. Keep a patient and positive attitude.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Congratulations I am now on my 8 toy poodle and would have noting else. My first 6 toy poodles went outside, the 7th Cayenne, was 3.2 pounds at 17 months when I got her, (not totally house broken) so I started her on a potty patch, it is wonderful. If I am late I do not worry she uses her potty patch. My 8th age 5 Sage I trained for potty patch, as well, and again it is great no worries. However, she walks when she poos, so she uses the potty patch for number one, but outside for number 2 and only does #2 twice a day, morning and late evening. It is so much easier with the potty patch. Sometimes I go to bed early and watch TV, if Cayenne has to go i just put her on the floor, she goes and comes back to bed. With Sage I have had her since July, I carry to the potty patch and put her down and she goes and take her back to bed. My oldest Bella goes outside twice a day morning and night, she is 13 and would not go near a potty patch. I have 2 potty patches, every other day I spay then off with soap and water and hang them to dry over a chair out back, that is why I have 2. Plus my dogs hate snow, and I only have to worry about Bella, she will hold it at least 48 hours and sometimes longer ( vet said she will go when she cannot wait any longer, then she goes outside really quick). I promote potty patches for Toys 100%.

My Cayenne gets cold much quicker than the other two even with the same hair cut, and she wants a sweater and will cry and go to her clothes chest and whine, then dances when she sees her sweater. I am not a puppy person and mine came from breeders, Cayenne to small to breed Sage retired from a breeder, and poor Bella was from a BYB thank God, who was sick and going out of business. She was in an awful shape she was 17 months also. They are all wonderful dogs and a real pleasure, but different personalities. 

I might add make sure your Toy eats, as a medical condition will happen in many toys, I do not know the medical term, but other members here due. Has to do with sugar drop. If mind do not eat I put a little honey on their gums. Somebody please explain what I am trying to say.

Good luck I am so happy for you, I had puppies and went through what you are that is why I like them form 8 months preferably to 3 years, but Sage was 5, I do not miss the puppy stage


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> Congratulations I am now on my 8 toy poodle and would have noting else. My first 6 toy poodles went outside, the 7th Cayenne, was 3.2 pounds at 17 months when I got her, (not totally house broken) so I started her on a potty patch, it is wonderful. If I am late I do not worry she uses her potty patch. My 8th age 5 Sage I trained for potty patch, as well, and again it is great no worries. However, she walks when she poos, so she uses the potty patch for number one, but outside for number 2 and only does #2 twice a day, morning and late evening. It is so much easier with the potty patch. Sometimes I go to bed early and watch TV, if Cayenne has to go i just put her on the floor, she goes and comes back to bed. With Sage I have had her since July, I carry to the potty patch and put her down and she goes and take her back to bed. My oldest Bella goes outside twice a day morning and night, she is 13 and would not go near a potty patch. I have 2 potty patches, every other day I spay then off with soap and water and hang them to dry over a chair out back, that is why I have 2. Plus my dogs hate snow, and I only have to worry about Bella, she will hold it at least 48 hours and sometimes longer ( vet said she will go when she cannot wait any longer, then she goes outside really quick). I promote potty patches for Toys 100%.
> 
> My Cayenne gets cold much quicker than the other two even with the same hair cut, and she wants a sweater and will cry and go to her clothes chest and whine, then dances when she sees her sweater. I am not a puppy person and mine came from breeders, Cayenne to small to breed Sage retired from a breeder, and poor Bella was from a BYB thank God, who was sick and going out of business. She was in an awful shape she was 17 months also. They are all wonderful dogs and a real pleasure, but different personalities.
> 
> ...


Gloryb, I got a green lawn patch from Amazon for my three toy puppies. Two of them caught on immediately. By 6 weeks they were using it with hardly any accidents. It was wonderful...but puppy 3 did not catch on and liked to chew it and drag it around. It started shedding and shredding and making an awful mess. I admit it was one of the cheap ones. I didn't want to spend the cash until I knew it worked. Can you recommend a brand that doesn't shed and shred easily?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I got the one at Pet Smart 41.00 and has a tray, and strainer in it. I put the cloth patty patches under the strainer and it really helps it absorbs the liquid, put in a grocery bag and throw away. Has no shredding and the girls do not bother it. What is funny one uses one end and the other uses the other end. Does your other one use it now.

I got mine to use it by giving cookies to everyone when one used it. My little one would look me straight in the eye with in a couple of weeks of training her, and run over as squat even thought she did not have to go. just for the cookie. Had to gradually stop that. She so cut she will walk across the living room, and as she hits the end of the sofa take off running to her potty patch. My other one Sage uses it at night, but will go outside if I am home. I trained her the same way. Can you break your other dog by saying leave it when she is pulling on it, and give her a cookie when she uses it, or all of them a cookie when anyone uses it.. My other two dogs will stand and watch Cayenne and the follow her to me.


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Congrats on your baby! Don't worry, things will get better soon. I have found the first few weeks can be a period of joy, stress, wondering if you made the right decision to get the dog, frustration, and love. I hope the giardia clears up on the first round of treatment. Don't worry about he potty accidents. Frosty is 16 weeks now and I still don't expect him to be perfect. The little dogs have even smaller bladders, so sometimes they need more time to mature.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you too  Have you posted pics yet?



Thanks so much, I just posted a picture! I can't figure out how to link to it so attaching here as well. This was after her first trip to the groomer, they put a thanksgiving bandana on her


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone, it is really helpful to hear from those who have been there that it's going to get better---really needed that today.

After the second night of her peeing in her crate we've taken out the soft lining and made it a bit smaller. Hopefully it's small enough now. My fingers are crossed that the guardia clears up first time around because trying to get her to take the medicine in the syringe is not the funnest thing.

She is really cute though, that helps. But boy am I wiped!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Your pup is really cute, you'll get there just takes time, the giardia may not clear in the first round but I am hoping you are right. Remember to take a deep breath and repeat this too shall pass. Puppies are hard but totally worth it


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

TexasPink said:


> Thanks everyone, it is really helpful to hear from those who have been there that it's going to get better---really needed that today.
> 
> After the second night of her peeing in her crate we've taken out the soft lining and made it a bit smaller. Hopefully it's small enough now. My fingers are crossed that the guardia clears up first time around because trying to get her to take the medicine in the syringe is not the funnest thing.
> 
> She is really cute though, that helps. But boy am I wiped!


To give mine medication I put them on my lap, and press right at the corner of their mouth, with my had holding their head so the do not twitch and shoot in the back of their mouth, putting their head down and rub the throat, and a treat aftrwards


----------

